# Deluxe Dracula Work in Progress



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my labor of love- Taking picks I can see where I need to work more to improve them but they're almost done! Hiding seam lines has always been a challenge to me and I redid the lady 3 times because of seams. Well here's my work so far:

















Moebius is making some AMAZING KITS, challenging me to do them justice!
I did the cape a golden red, but I think so,e Dull Coat got on it (it looked more shiny before) anyways I chose that color for more dramatic effect, not because of historical accuracy.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing! What colors did you use for her flesh and dress


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I sprayed her in Ivory, then I used Flesh tones mixed with antique white (highlights) then darker flesh tone in shaded areas. Her dress antique white with a dark yellow mixed with the white in shaded areas.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Beautiful! Very lifelike, too!

Larry

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks great. Moebius did a terrific job with the chick's pose. I'm curious, did Moebius place 2 little indentation holes on her neck?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> That looks great. Moebius did a terrific job with the chick's pose. I'm curious, did Moebius place 2 little indentation holes on her neck?


why? the Lugosi Dracula did not have fangs


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice work! I like what you did with the victims hair. Could you talk a little about the colors and technique you used?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Anyone planning to include a vampire hickey on the victim's neck.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I've finished painting and I'll post new photos! The victim's hair- Well I spray painted the entire figure Ivory. I did a wash of Raw Umber (used color for eyebrows and lashes) . Then I dry brushed a color called Straw, then added some antique white and straw for highlights. then another wash of raw umber, then satin clear over that.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent and the moody lighting makes it!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Looks Awesome !


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great work!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!

Ben


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

What a great kit and what a really great job! 

It reminds me of the broken battlements of my own castle in Transylvania.


----------

